# .



## Nimah (Aug 26, 2019)

No thanks.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Aug 29, 2019)

Howdy there, seems interesting


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2019)

Yet the question is, do you want to build the story or to get straight to action?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2019)

Nimah said:


> It depends of my inspiration, of what we decided together before starting. I'm the type of person who likes to describes the setting and to have a little story, if not it can feels too generic it'll be a bit boring at one point. It doesn't need to be very complex.


Story building is my main asset but the thing is that I am doing large story based group RP right now so I can not produce anymore without having my head exploding.
However soon I plan to take a break and relax from it, therefore I can take you to one of my created universes. Preferably the developed one but we will leave discussion for later. I will contact with you soon. Either tomorrow or on the weekend... and be ready to get you F-list ready


----------

